# Reviewing Straight Ahead Samples' Birth of the Trumpet!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey everyone! It's not often you come across a truly groundbreaking sample library, especially in the jazz genre. But this library is no ordinary jazz library. In fact, the innovation behind this package has shot it up to being one of my favourite libraries already. Let's check it out!


----------

